# Basic spindle spraying setup



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I got the inspiration for this from JP's site, and then modified it by necessity. He suggested drilling 3/4" holes to put the plugs that typically come with spindles in. I tried that approach with varying success. My 3/4" paddle bit made the holes too big. I was able to set the plugs with glue, but found out after about 6 that the GC needed the plugs back. Oops. I then used a forstner (sp?) bit which kept the hole a true 3/4", but had to pound several in with a hammer, so he's probably not getting those back either. Finally I drilled some holes with a bit that just barely let 1/4" dowel fit in, cut the dowel about 3" long, and that worked best of all. Clamped the 8' 2x4 to my porta-bench and voila. Btw the spacing is 2" on center.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Years ago I had a similar set up for spindles, so far we haven't run into any jobs where all the spindles were not installed yet. This is a great set up to have if you do alot of it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't see to many white replacement or new spindles, wrought iron is the trend in these parts. 

Looks good though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DT

We've got a bunch of jigs like that around, but have come to realize that hanging them is more effective (for us) than standing them.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

yea, i was thinking dropping a screw through the 2x4 into the spindle seemed the easiest and most direct approach.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> yea, i was thinking dropping a screw through the 2x4 into the spindle seemed the easiest and most direct approach.


we use little screw-eyes to suspend them, quick and easy:yes:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> DT
> 
> We've got a bunch of jigs like that around, but have come to realize that hanging them is more effective (for us) than standing them.


That makes a lot of sense as they will hang straight like a plumb line. I assume you stick a hook in the end of the spindle and an eye hook at the 2x4? I was trying to imagine stringing a wire under tension but I think the board is a stiffer and better option.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Damon T said:


> That makes a lot of sense as they will hang straight like a plumb line. I assume you stick a hook in the end of the spindle and an eye hook at the 2x4? I was trying to imagine stringing a wire under tension but I think the board is a stiffer and better option.


DT

Thats exactly it, for the spray tech, the more symmetry in the set up, the better. I am not an efficiency engineer, but I do know that this works. 

Do layout on the horizontal lumber, giving yourself a comfortable space in between each spindle so that they are not too close together, but the over spray from one benefits the next. You may have to do it a couple times to "get" the sweet spot, but there is one. 

Predrill the horizontal lumber stock on that layout. Predrill the top edge of each spindle, which will be buried in rail (Dean, no worries on splitting anything here), and tag them in with small diameter trim heads. 

That's about it. Spray from several different angles, keep it all wet and don't flash anything thats kicking off. 

Let them sit for a good long time. 

I have pics of how we assembled the system I posted above, but I will not post them. Shoot me a message if you have questions. It is idiot proof. It has to be. We are idiots.


----------

